# Hood Release Stuck HELP !



## S13SilviaKA24 (Oct 3, 2006)

I recently bought a 91 240SX after a week or so of driving the HOOD will not open. I pulled on the hood release with no signs of popping. The cable does not seem loose or broken off. When I pull on the cable I feel tension but the latch itself will not come loose. I need some advice or if anyone else has had the same problem please help. Thank you ^^


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

try pulling on the cord coming off of the latch. i had to do that yesterday to a DSM at school to get it open.


----------



## S13SilviaKA24 (Oct 3, 2006)

Nismo240 said:


> try pulling on the cord coming off of the latch. i had to do that yesterday to a DSM at school to get it open.


tried it last night but no dice, still no movment from the hood. 

i have the silvia front end and i could stick my hand inside to where the latch is, but cant see anything. could anyone send me pics inside and out of there hood latch on a S13. mybe if i can see the diagram better i could prolly find the spring to get it to move.


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

S13SilviaKA24 said:


> tried it last night but no dice, still no movment from the hood.
> 
> i have the silvia front end and i could stick my hand inside to where the latch is, but cant see anything. could anyone send me pics inside and out of there hood latch on a S13. mybe if i can see the diagram better i could prolly find the spring to get it to move.


I have the silvia frontend conversion and the same thing happened to me. My hood would not open completely with the hood latch lever but I could lift it up maybe an inch or so from the outside. I have the non-aero bumper front bumper with the big air dam in the middle so, with a ratchet in hand, I stuck my arm up the air-dam and took two of the three screws off the hood latch. It came apart from the chassis and I was able to gain access inside the engine bay. It wasn't easy or fun with my stubby arms but I got in. Turns out my hood latch was bad so I replaced it with one that I had taken from a junkyard.


----------

